# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Raffles Beijing Hotel - Khách sạn ở Trung Quốc

## hantt.163

> Raffles Beijing Hotel - Bắc Kinh
>                                                                                                          33 East Chang'an Avenue, Block B, E,                                                                    Beijing




*Vị trí.* 
Tọa lạc tại Bắc Kinh (Tiananmen East), Raffles Beijing Hotel nằm gần Bảo tàng Lịch sử Trung Quốc, Quảng trường Thiên An Môn và Tử Cấm Thành. Thiên An Môn và Lăng chủ tịch Mao Trạch Đông cũng ở khá gần đó. 


*Đặc điểm của khách sạn.* 
Raffles Beijing Hotel có hồ bơi trong nhà và trung tâm thể dục. Khách có thể truy cập Internet không dây miễn phí tại các khu vực chung. Các dịch vụ, tiện nghi phục vụ nhu cầu công việc, hội nghị tại khách sạn 5 sao này bao gồm trung tâm dịch vụ văn phòng, phòng họp nhỏ và dịch vụ xe limo/ xe đưa đón hạng sang. Khách sạn có 2 nhà hàng với quán cà phê và quầy bar/sảnh chờ. Nhân viên sẵn sàng hỗ trợ tư vấn du lịch/vé, dịch vụ cưới và cung cấp dịch vụ ẩm thực cho sự kiện/tiệc. Các tiện ích, dịch vụ khác bao gồm bàn tư vấn/hỗ trợ khách, thư viện và nhân viên nói được nhiều thứ tiếng. Chỗ đậu xe cho khách có giới hạn và phục vụ theo chính sách "đến trước, được phục vụ trước" (phụ phí). 







*Tiện nghi phòng.* 
Phòng khách có quang cảnh thành phố. 171 phòng nghỉ được trang bị điều hòa nhiệt độ tại Raffles Beijing Hotel bao gồm két đặt được máy tính xách tay và minibar. Giường được trang bị nệm Select Comfort và bộ đồ giường cao cấp. Khách có thể truy cập Internet không dây và có dây tốc độ cao miễn phí tại phòng. TV được trang bị các kênh truyền hình vệ tinh cao cấp. Tất cả các phòng có bàn, báo miễn phí và điện thoại liên lạc trực tiếp với thư thoại. Phòng tắm có bồn tắm và buồng tắm vòi sen riêng với vòi sen và vòi sen. Phòng tắm còn có cân, áo choàng tắm và chậu vệ sinh. Tất cả phòng ở có tủ lạnh, máy pha cà phê/trà và nước đóng chai miễn phí. Các tiện nghi bổ sung bao gồm dép đi trong nhà và gương trang điểm/cạo râu. Ngoài ra, các tiện nghi phục vụ theo nhu cầu bao gồm bàn ủi/dụng cụ ủi quần áo và dịch vụ báo thức. Dịch vụ dọn phòng buổi tối được cung cấp hàng đêm cùng dịch vụ dọn phòng hàng ngày. 





Theo: vi.hotels.com


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## littlelove

sang trọng quá

----------


## andynguyen

Trông rất sang trọng và quyến rũ... Ai được ở đây thì sướng quá còn gì.

----------


## monier1606

Topic hay, đúng cái mình đang cần.

---------------------------------

trường học lái xe tại Hà Nội đào tạo dạy học lái xe liên tục mở các khóa dạy lái xe ô tô trường dạy lái xe Hà Nội dạy lái xe các hạng B2, C, D, E. học bằng lái xe ô tô ở trung tâm dạy học lái xe uy tín nhất, giảng viên dạy lái xe tốt nhất.

----------

